# Shoot only when in  focus



## oldgunny (Mar 18, 2017)

How do I set up my 60D to only shoot when the subject is in focus?  I'm trying to set it up so I can use focus trap.
Thanks


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 18, 2017)

Download Magic Lantern.


----------

